# Had A Walk Out



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas I took a walk out just to see what was about I did see a few squirrel's but not to shoot at also seen the odd wood pigeon I thought you would like to see were I get to play I took the jack Russell with me her name is pepper if there is a rabbit or squirrel to be found she will find it


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow!! Very envious Phil!! Beautiful place to live and walk!

Fwv2


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome pics, looks like a nice place for a walk. The last pic of the rainbow is awesome.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful! Wow, what a beautiful place to be.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Those pics took me there, Phil. Thanks for the pick-me-up!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers fellas I love being out in the fresh air this is just a small part of the playground there will be more to come now the days are getting warmer maybe we could have a place for this very thing showing were we shoot and days out not just shooting but any thing its good to see were people get to go and shoot and maybe do there bush craft/ camping ATB Phil.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

phil said:


> Hi fellas I took a walk out just to see what was about I did see a few squirrel's but not to shoot at also seen the odd wood pigeon I thought you would like to see were I get to play I took the jack Russell with me her name is pepper if there is a rabbit or squirrel to be found she will find it


I do set my bow in the cloud, and it shall be for a token of a covenant between me and the earth.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

very nice landscape ... mmm seems your dog is inspecting some rabbits holes?

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shooting ground! I can just see those bunnies hiding along the fence line ... Looks much like where I used to live with my Granny.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

There is nothing like the feeling of being in nature with a loyal friend!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words fellas glad you like the pictures.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you find the pot of gold under the rainbow? lol


----------



## TenToa (Apr 22, 2013)

treefork said:


> Did you find the pot of gold under the rainbow? lol


...or at least that little jerk's lucky charms?


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

treefork said:


> Did you find the pot of gold under the rainbow? lol


No fella not yet but will keep looking may be one day LOL


----------

